

ChromeKit: HTML5+CSS3 window chrome. - Rauchg
http://github.com/guille/chromekit

======
ary
It's a curious thing that (over the years) so many people have attempted to
bring the desktop window managing experience into a web browser. More and more
I've found myself going the other way and wishing for less window management
on the desktop.

~~~
Rauchg
And I agree. This was more on the experimentation side (my main driver was to
experiment with the Expose algorithm), and almost exclusively a weekend
project. It does have some interesting use cases, but to drive your entire
application with a window managing experience would be a mistake.

------
Rauchg
Quick link to demo: <http://devthought.com/wp-content/projects/chromekit/>

------
naner
For a minute there I thought someone modified WebKit so the browser widgets
that are normally drawn from a toolkit (GTK, Cocoa, etc.) such as scroll bars,
buttons, text boxes, etc. were actually created with CSS/HTLM/Javascript.

------
kaddar
I don't like the naming choice, too close to Google Chrome Browser + WebKit

~~~
tvon
True, but both "chrome" and "kit" are common in dev lingo, unrelated to WebKit
or Google Chrome.

------
owowo
This project should give Apple a slap in the face. Banning desktop-like apps
will be impossible with this. I applaud you! I agree that ChromeKit (or
whatever you will be calling it) should be used with care as to not become
bothersome. I wish you luck in your endeavors.

